# My cat ate foam!! Need your advice and help..



## Yamcha

Hi Guys,

My cat ate some pieces of foam, I'm a bit worried he doesn't look too great, but just a few hours ago he puked out the pieces, I don't know if there are anymore.. I can't take him to the vet right now since its saturday and its already 6PM.. so its closed.. Is there anything I can do to help?? He's sleeping right now.. Its strange in the morning I just looked at his eyes and I felt something was wrong.. he has puked about 3 times... and the pieces came out.. 

He basically ate something similar to this. I don't know where it came from..









Is there anything I can do?


----------



## nanook

If he isn't acting right he may have a blockage and needs to go to the emergency vet_ right now_. This can be life treatening very quickly and there is nothing you can do at home.
Good luck!!


----------



## ShAzZa_UK

Poor guy, please let us know if he's ok


----------



## Heidi n Q

I agree with a vet visit. Emergency vet if you need to.

At first, only reading the title and waiting for the post to come up, I didn't think it sounded too bad at all. One of my cats regularly ate my husbands foam ear-plugs. Ugh! I was CONSTANTLY picking those things up behind him. He knew she would eat them, but he'd come home tired and just empty his pants pockets in a pile and not think to fish out the ear plugs...but _Mousie_ would! _It was like she had radar for locating them, or something._ I cannot begin to count how many times I either took one away from her or scooped it out of the litterbox.

BUT...the foam pieces of the picture you showed look firmer than the pliable ear plugs my Mousie would eat. Keep a SHARP eye on him. I *hope* the vomitting was simply his stomach complaining about the foreign stuff and he sicked it all up and out of him. IF pieces got into his system, and IF he remains sick-looking or lethargic, and IF he begins to refuse food/water and even IF he is just slightly 'off' ... there is the possibility one of these firm pieces has lodged somewhere and his vomitting is a sign that his waste cannot progress beyond it, and that will be an emergency situation.
Please keep us updated...

*_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes for your kitty_*


----------



## Jeanie

The only answer we can give you is to take him to the emergency vet. I'm so sorry you're having this problem. Please go now; don't wait until morning. I wish you the best.


----------



## nanook

Hope he's ding okay. Any news??


----------



## Yamcha

I took him to the vet, it looks like there is no blockage, which is great, but the vet says it might be bladder infection (cystitis), she prescribe Diazepam, but I'm a bit irritated because I payed $355 and there hasn't been any results, I feel like getting my money back. Tomorrow If my Cat doesn't get any better she recommended to get blood work done.. I don't mind spending money on my cat but I want results, not maybes =/.. Anyway she also prescribed food thats supposed to aid in preventing cystitis, honestly she didn't give me a straight answer, she said there are signs that it may be bacterial cystitis (bladder infection).. Anyway I'm really hoping he gets better.. I will wait till tommorow and see, as of now he hasn't eaten or drank, the vet actually hydrated him though, I will force feed him water so he doesn't get dehydrated, I can't do much about the food part, but hoping he gets hungry and eats something..


By the way, do all vets charge the same?

Oh and i should mention, the doctor did give him a shot for the pain he was experiencing, he is actually looking better, but still waiting for him to eat something


----------



## Jeanie

No, I don't think they do. I believe tests on your cat were in order.  Diazepam is a tranquilizer, an anti-anxiety medication. I don't know what effect it would have on cystitiis. Personally, I think you were robbed. :?


----------



## Yamcha

Yeah, my dad said the same, I think i may go to another vet.. I just gave him some food and he looks hungry, because he came up to smell the food, but hes not eating it, I gave him some from my finger he licked it but again still refuses to eat..


----------



## Jeanie

If you change vets, let you old vet know why. Maybe some other cat will get a more complete exam and diagnosis, and her owner won't have to eat Ramen noodles for a month. :?


----------



## nanook

A UTI? Where's your vet getting _that _from? Did he/she run a urinalysis? Is he straining at the box? Seems completely out of left field.
*He must eat! *If he won't eat on his own, you *must* force feed him. If a cat doesn't eat for more than a day or two they run the risk of liver damage so it's imperative that he keeps getting food in him. 
In the meantime, I would find another vet right away. If you have a vet that specializes in cats or a large teaching hospital available, I'd go there. Take your xrays, any test results and a copy of your records with you. They might be able to use them and it may save some money. I'd say, in a case like this they'd run xrays first. If nothing showed and the cat was still doing poorly, they'd run an ultrasound. If that still didn't show anything and the cat was _still_ not well, exploratory surgery. You know the cat ate the foam. You know he stopped eating his food at that point. At least there isn't a big mystery. If he's not eating still, chances are there's an obstruction and it just isn't showing on the xray. It is critical that they get this resolved quickly. Your vet needs to take aggressive action at this point. It's gone on too long. I'm sorry to be so blunt and I don't mean to scare you, but I want to make sure you understand the potential urgency of the situation. Your vet is being far too lackadaisical, IMO.
Vet prices vary pretty drastically from place to place, by the way.
Fingers crossed and prayers.


----------



## Yamcha

I've been awake all night, its 2AM, I've been force feeding him water, he wasn't eating anything, so I gave him Cheeze Whiz, he loves it.. he ate a bit of it so I'm a bit happy that he did.. in the morning will take him to the vet.. He refuses to eat the food she prescribed I have no idea why.. I gave him cheese as a last resort because I know he enjoys it.. hope that doesnt make it worse.. I just can't seem to get him to eat anything else at the moment.. tomorrow will get him some tuna cuz he really loves that..

She did do X-rays, she did 2 of them, and she said that there doesn't seem to be any blockage, but she also said that sometimes everything doesn't show up..


----------



## Yamcha

Just so everyone knows he is doing much much better.. hes been eating and peeing aswell.. no more puking yet.. hes also moving around more.. and not hiding anymore :]...

The doctor didn't do much to help honestly it was a waste of $355, the pill that she prescribed did work.. but the two xrays weren't needed..


----------



## Heidi n Q

Yay! I am glad he is feeling so much better, and I hope I can help you feel better about the money you spent, too.
I believe the x-rays *WERE* necessary, _it only seems like a waste because they did not reveal a blockage_, in which case I think I would be ecstatic to KNOW everything inside looks great and didn't require surgery. ...and if you hadn't had the x-rays done, you wouldn't have had such relief in the knowledge that everything is fine. The alternative would have been the x-rays revealing a problem that *did* require surgery. 
Between the two, I'd *much* prefer to have spent the money to find out there *was* no problem than to spend the money and *find* a problem ... which precludes more decisions about finances, treatment and my poor pet's fate in the face of success/recovery.
I'm glad he is doing well,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## nanook

So glad he's doing better. Still don't understand how the UTI came into play though. :? 
Yea, it stinks, but the xrays were absolutely the right thing to do. In fact, your vet would have been negligent if they_ hadn't_ run the.


----------



## Yamcha

Yeah I guess the x-rays were necessary, I'm just happy hes doing well.. He has been eating a lot more today.. and no puking yet either.. hopefully it stays that way :]

Thanks everyone for the feedback :]


----------

